# 6 mth old Male Delta-Crown Fry



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is a picture of one of my 6 month old Delta-Crown fry. He's the biggest so far. He spent 4 weeks in my 15g tank and went from the size of a normal 2 month old fry to the size he is now. I will post some more of him when I can get some decent light and he will stay still for 5 minutes instead of flaring at my CT male constantly!

Enjoy


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not bad at all! You are not breeding for color are you?


----------



## Scootydoo (Jun 1, 2007)

that's a pretty fish right there.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I was basically breeding for the hell of breeding, to see if I could do it. I was hoping they'd have more crown tailing but I'm actually happy with the over all result. I'm going to breed him with his sister (when I can identify which exactly are his sisters, more and more are developing longer fins each day) so hopefully breeding sibs will weed out the crown tail and bring more of the delta in. 

Thanks Scootydoo, he is pretty. He has a nice iridescent blue to his caudal fins when the right light is shone on him, it's a pity the camera couldn't pick up on it properly!


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Some more pics. Not the best Quality, he won't stay still long enough on the side of the glass that I am at to take a decent pic...but u can see his colours nicely and I got a few of him under a fluoro light so you can see his green/blue iridescence.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

nice fish! good job


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks. hehe I love him. He wants to spawn with his sister! I put their tanks next to his last night and all of them barred up at the sight of him and he was showing off for them! LOL It was great coz now I finally know which are the females and which are the males. I'm going to try spawning him once of his sisters gets a little bigger.


----------

